# Henry Robb Tugs to Brasil



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Dear Shipmates: I am working on a book (along with Ron Neish) on Leith built Tugs and Dredgers. At the moment I am trying to find details on the tugs, *Saturno *(1928) and* S. Paolo *(1930). We have builders details and pictures (when new) but would welcome details/pics of the work done by these tugs in the ports of Santos and Rio.

With Thanks

Merv Rowlinson
Southampton


----------

